# First pork butt smoke today!



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Doing my first pork butt smoke today.  This is my time to smoke, third actual cook on my new smoker/grill.  Smoked wings a few days ago, then cooked some of the best steak I've ever made last night over the coals.  Looking forward to some pulled pork!  Here's the pic of the meat going on the grill about 18 minutes ago.  












IMG_6325.JPG



__ guitarsnsmoke
__ Oct 8, 2016






Since I'm new at this I may have a few questions along the way.  Can someone explain finishing sauce for me?  Is this different than BBQ sauce that might be used on a sandwich?


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Ok so here's 2 hours in the smoker.  Only pulled the lid to do a quick spritz of Apple juice.  













IMG_6326.JPG



__ guitarsnsmoke
__ Oct 8, 2016


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm starting to learn this smoker.  Shooting for 275.  Was fluctuating the first hour from 250 to 290.  Finally found the sweet spot and been cooking the last hour right at 275.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2016)

Your butt looks good so far.

This is the finishing sauce I & many on here use:

*SoFlaQ’uers finishing sauce*

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it disolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients.

I use it in one of those clear Ketchup bottles you can get from Wally World for about $0.99. Snip a little bit larger hole out of the spout with a pair of scissors. Once all your ingredients are mixed together, put your finger over the top, and shake vigorously.

Randomly squirt this over warm freshly pulled Pork, then kind of mix it up with gloved hands. This adds very little heat (despite the Red Pepper) and mellows out the stronger, gamier parts of the Shoulder. The Vinegar also helps break it down even more for some REAL juiicy pork.

Personally, I eat it just like that, but your guests can add whatever "Q sauce they prefer once it's on their plates or bun!

Good luck!

Al


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks Al!  I'll give it a try!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 8, 2016)

Like Al said its a flavor enhancer then people can add more sauce or finishing sauce if they want. 

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> Like Al said its a flavor enhancer then people can add more sauce or finishing sauce if they want.
> 
> Looking good so far. Can't wait to see the finish.



I can't wait to see it finished either!  Getting hungry!  But as they say, if you're looking you're not kooking!  I had a temp drop down to 200 because I left it a little longer than I should've.  Got a little too comfortable on the couch inside!  But I got it back where I'm wanting it with some fresh coals and hickory.  Already got that finishing sauce ready to go!


----------



## dukeburger (Oct 8, 2016)

Good start! You'll enjoy the finishing sauce, add it to taste.


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

I plan on getting the Maverick ET-733 real soon.  I feel like I'm watching my 3yo son with this cook!


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Definitely!  I was reading in another post where too much of the finishing sauce can be counterproductive


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 8, 2016)

What sort of smoker are you using, Guitar? If you're using anything other than electric, babysitting is required!
275 is just fine.


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Good start! You'll enjoy the finishing sauce, add it to taste.



It an OK Joe Highland.  I guess what I meant to say is I'd like to be able to keep an eye on temp from inside from time to time.  Not to rush outside when everything's doing fine...


----------



## phillipleondria (Oct 8, 2016)

Pork butt looking good so far. Your finishing sauce is just one layer in your flavor profile, i have found the best way to use it is to first pull your pork, taste it then add your finishing sauce and taste it. Or even separate it into two bowls after it is pulled (i really enjoy mine with no sauce of any kind natural flavor profile of the rub smoke and meat are awesome) in one bowl use your finishing sauce and in one use nothing, it gives you a quick easy flavor test. Also if serving a large group the un sauced meat can be flavored how they like with bbq sauce, or finishing sauce. All cooking is basically just a long drawn out and glorious taste test. Alwsys remember....smokin ain't easy..but it sure is fun.


----------



## phillipleondria (Oct 8, 2016)

You can get a good wireless thermometer, and place the probe in a chunk of potatoe and monitor it from a pretty good distance while watching the game, or just about anywhere you want, i have heard some models reach up to a quarter mile depending on your model.


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

I've seen a lot of guys on here swear by the Maverick et-732 wireless thermometer.  The 733 is just 10 bucks more and from what I've read has more versatile probes for grill and meat temps.  Supposedly has a range of up to 300ft.  That'll work fine for me as I don't live in a mansion!


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

About 5 hours in at 1:30.  Wrapped it up for a "Texas crunch" cause after all I am in Texas!! Hoping it's ready to go in about 3 hrs.













IMG_6327.JPG



__ guitarsnsmoke
__ Oct 8, 2016






It's a little darker than that picture shows.  There's direct sunlight on it.  Following several ideas/methods  mashed together for this.  The rub is a white/light brown sugar based rub with some other stuff of course.


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

I used olive oil as a base coat.  I may do mustard next time to see if the bark gets darker.  I guess that's the idea of it...try different things out to see what you like.


----------



## briggy (Oct 8, 2016)

I started using finishing sauce in the last year and it makes quite the difference!   SoFlaQ'uers is a staple here and I believe Chef Jimmy J also has a few versions.  Looks like you are well on your way!


----------



## smokinmp (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice job looks great. 
Did my first boneless butts a few weeks back . 












IMG_3673.JPG



__ smokinmp
__ Oct 8, 2016


















IMG_3672.JPG



__ smokinmp
__ Oct 8, 2016


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Those look great SmokinMP!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 8, 2016)

The ET 733 is a great unit. I also have had my eye on the new thermoworks Smoke unit.


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Done cooking, time to let it rest... mmm can't wait!













IMG_6328.JPG



__ guitarsnsmoke
__ Oct 8, 2016


----------



## phillipleondria (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks great enjoy your que


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

Man that was sooooo good!  Only had time for one sandwich but I'll be back home in a few hours to chow down some more!  So glad I decided to get a smoker!


----------



## smokinmp (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks amazing....great job....enjoy that que :thumb1 copy:


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 8, 2016)

The finishing sauce was excellent!  About to have another helping...yum!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 8, 2016)

guitarsNsmoke said:


> The finishing sauce was excellent!  About to have another helping...yum!



Awesome. 

Great to hear.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 8, 2016)

PP sammy are great! Nice job!


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice job Guitars!  That butt looks great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks great.

Disco


----------



## guitarsnsmoke (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks Disco!


----------

